# Tory Burch Beauty



## luvlydee (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been looking for a Tory Burch beauty thread but couldnt find it so if there is one please feel free to transfer this info there.   Here are some pics of the lipsticks and powder...


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 1, 2014)

And here are some swatches from fabzilla


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 1, 2014)

Everything looks so pretty! How are the lipsticks?


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 1, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Everything looks so pretty! How are the lipsticks?


  I have no idea lmao.  Theres 12 shades i believe and they are $32 dollars each. I was going to check these out on thursday after work but i was trying to see if i could find more info on them here but couldnt find any.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow...well, I love everything else TB that I own so I guess MU will be great too. Beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2014)

luvlydee said:


>


   Luvlydee, why did have to come here bringing these beauties?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw them online & quickly shut down my computer because I would 
  get something from this collection just for the orange packaging----cause like yellow, orange is a happy color!  If you come back and tell us the formula 
is amazing then I'm just doomed!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Luvlydee, why did have to come here bringing these beauties?  :haha: I saw them online & quickly shut down my computer because I would [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  get something from this collection just for the orange packaging----cause like yellow, orange is a happy color!  If you come back and tell us the formula [/COLOR]   [COLOR=0000FF]is amazing then I'm just doomed![/COLOR]


  I was so upset myself. I was like whyyyy must you send me this email nordies?!! Whyy?!! I am such a sucker for packaging so regardless i am getting a lipstick for sure


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

More photos... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













   From Raeviewer


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

Lip & cheek tint  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   face brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ok Ill stop photo bombing now lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2014)

Omg saw these on nordstrom was going to make a thread about them everything looks so beautiful packaging is stunning thanks luvyldee


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Lip & cheek tint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I'm off to nordstrom now lip and cheek I'm going to check out now


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omg I'm off to nordstrom now lip and cheek I'm going to check out now


  My nordstroms told me they still didnt get them in yet  so i ended up with Tory Burch wedge heels lmao and opened a nordstrom card finally.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> My nordstroms told me they still didnt get them in yet  so i ended up with Tory Burch wedge heels lmao and opened a nordstrom card finally.


Enjoy those wedges hopefully your nordstrom gets this soon just went to nordstron to check out lip and cheek its only one color maybe if her line is a success she will make more colors and add to the line because packaging alone is to die for


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Enjoy those wedges hopefully your nordstrom gets this soon just went to nordstron to check out lip and cheek its only one color maybe if her line is a success she will make more colors and add to the line because packaging alone is to die for


  What did you think of the texture?? It looks pretty but Idk if Ill get it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Pics from reallyree.com


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> What did you think of the texture?? It looks pretty but Idk if Ill get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its looks so creamy and pretty idk I will need to see more swatches but it looks so pretty it reminds me of mac hello kitty lip conditioner


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> its looks so creamy and pretty idk I will need to see more swatches but it looks so pretty it reminds me of mac hello kitty lip conditioner


  lol yes it does look like lip conditioner.. . and a bit too sheer imo.. the same packaging as BB cream blushes (the older versions) with TB logo.. and all for the very low price of.. what>  $ 30?


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol yes it does look like lip conditioner.. . and a bit too sheer imo.. the same packaging as BB cream blushes (the older versions) with TB logo.. and all for the very low price of.. what>  $ 30?


  Yea and i heard the blush/bronzer/highlight trio product was really tiny for over 40 bucks. But the outside packaging keeps me eyes focused on that. Lol


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2014)

ouch!

  I don't think the quality of the products is there though.. so if you just like the packaging, it's all good.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2014)

I need at least one lipstick!


----------



## User38 (Apr 2, 2014)

it's the same TF casing.. lol.  but it's in orangeyougladyougotrippedoff


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 2, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> ouch!
> 
> I don't think the quality of the products is there though.. so if you just like the packaging, it's all good.


  That's what I kind of thought looking at the photos….. but I assumed maybe it was the lighting?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I need at least one lipstick!


 YES
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Notice we didn't say boo about the lipstick formula


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Tory Burch wedge heels lmao and opened a nordstrom card finally.


   That's like saying I went out for a gallon of milk but bought a car instead
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hysterical.  I know they must be pretty cute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 2, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Pics from reallyree.com


 They look a lot like MAC's lip & cheek pots----I found them to be tacky/sticky in terms of texture---not crazy about the way they feel on my face.  You MUST try the *YSL *
*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.* OMG!  I'm so hooked on them.  I tried one & just ordered two more.

    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-babydoll-kiss-blush-nordstrom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-    
    personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They look a lot like MAC's lip & cheek pots----I found them to be tacky/sticky in terms of texture---not crazy about the way they feel on my face.  You MUST try the *YSL*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.*   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]OMG!  I'm so hooked on them.  I tried one & just ordered two more.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...strom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-       personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-


Omg medgal I must try the ysl too now I'm so happy u love them I didn't like the mac lip and cheek pots they never dried on my cheeks sticky not good at all hopefully if they make them again they be better


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> They look a lot like MAC's lip & cheek pots----I found them to be tacky/sticky in terms of texture---not crazy about the way they feel on my face.  You MUST try the *YSL *
> *  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.* OMG!  I'm so hooked on them.  I tried one & just ordered two more.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-saint-laurent-babydoll-kiss-blush-nordstrom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-
> personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=2375500&fashionColor=&resultback=0&cm_sp=personalizedsort-_-searchresults-_-








 dang, you are so good & so bad for me at the same time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those look so beautiful. What colors did you get & how does it feel on? So they are for lips & cheeks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> dang, you are so good & so bad for me at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


              I could make a list of the 'Elegant-One" inspired products that I've purchased and it would span the length of my arm!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and I adore you for it!!!





             I got *Fuchsia Desinvolte* (Hot Pink) 01*Orange Fougueux *(Orange) 04 & *Rouge Libertine* (Red) 06.  Actually the orange one won't arrive until Monday--not
             sure why because I ordered it the same time I ordered the red one.  There are three more that I'm seriously considering.  The formula is smooth, not sticky at all 
             and practically weightless, the pigmentation is intense, the staying power exceeds 8 hours (through eating & drinking) for me and the applicator is revolutionary.
             The packaging is deceptive because it looks like a bottle of nail polish---that was a bit off-putting but I was intrigued.  I was a total skeptic initially and now I am a
             cheerleader for this _*amazing*_ product!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Omg medgal I must try the ysl too now I'm so happy u love them I didn't like the mac lip and cheek pots they never dried on my cheeks sticky not good at all hopefully if they make them again they be better


    I was such a boob to have gotten everyone of the MAC lip & cheek pots.  I haven't used them in months.  It was a great idea, but clearly MAC totally missed the boat on
   the formula.  The YSL product is far more superior to MAC's.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I could make a list of the 'Elegant-One" inspired products that I've purchased and it would span the length of my arm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 I adore you too!

  Ooh Ooh Ooh...sounds fab girlfriend.


----------



## busybee (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm a Tory Burch fan, but for whatever reason, this range isn't particularly appealing to me.  Great news, because the last thing I NEED is to buy more makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I adore you too!
> 
> Ooh Ooh Ooh...sounds fab girlfriend.


 Oh I hope you try them!!! 





  I can definitely see you with the fuchsia and the red and oh hell, the orange too for as a matter of fact.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I wore the red one today and it's so, so pretty.  It's a nice warm red.  When I wear these I apply lip pencil _after_ the
  lipstick.  I saw that technique on a Chanel makeup video and it made sense---I tried it and I liked it.

  I don't think I told you anything about the applicator.  Shame on me!  The applicator is an oval shaped sponge. 
  It's firm, but soft on the lips. The tip is somewhat tapered and readily able to fit the corners of the mouth.  The 
  applicator is constructed in a way that it grips the product as you remove it from the bottle.

So the others that I'm eyeing are a soft pink, a beige toned nude and a vampy burgundy.  Let me know when you
  take the plunge!!


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's like saying I went out for a gallon of milk but bought a car instead:lol:  Hysterical.  I know they must be pretty cute.[/COLOR]


 :lmao:  Oh yes they are...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They look a lot like MAC's lip & cheek pots----I found them to be tacky/sticky in terms of texture---not crazy about the way they feel on my face.  You MUST try the *YSL*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*  Baby Doll Kiss & Blush.*   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]OMG!  I'm so hooked on them.  I tried one & just ordered two more.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  [/COLOR]http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/yves-sa...strom-exclusive/3704053?origin=keywordsearch-


  I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I'll be back later after i clicked the link..


----------



## busybee (Apr 5, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I'll be back later after i clicked the link..


  Great shoes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> *I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I refuse to click that link... I'll be back later after i clicked the link..*


 GREAT shoes---I knew they would be good, and they look perfect for you.  I love wedges!!!




 I just read the "I refuse to click the link aloud w/hubs in the room and we are cracking up!!  Let us know what happened after you clicked that link!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2014)

I went online to order the new Chanel Foundation, *Perfection Lumiére Velvet* and accidentally ordered
                another YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Prune Inpertinente #11* which appears to be burgundy.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2014)

it's the same TF casing.. lol.  but it's in orangeyougladyougotrippedoff


Medgal07 said:


> I went online to order the new Chanel Foundation, *Perfection Lumiére Velvet* and accidentally ordered
> another YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush in *Prune Inpertinente #11* which appears to be burgundy.


  accidentally? rofl.


----------



## User38 (Apr 5, 2014)

the site is having fits and tantrums... It quoted me from a few days ago.. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> the site is having fits and tantrums... It quoted me from a few days ago.. lol
> 
> 
> *accidentally? rofl.*


    Sure HG---it's like being over-served!  I was compelled to over-spend/purchase.


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 6, 2014)

Medgal I clicked the link... I survived!! I didnt really have the urge to spend more. Especially with my boyfriends birthday coming up i need to get my dress tailored and taking him to a fancy steakhouse (my poor wallet) lol but he does so much for me so spending a lil more on him is something he deserves


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Medgal I clicked the link... I survived!! I didnt really have the urge to spend more. *Especially with my boyfriends birthday coming up i need to get my dress tailored and taking him to a fancy steakhouse (my poor wallet) lol but he does so much for me so spending a lil more on him is something he deserves*


   I couldn't agree w/you more Luvlydee.  Products come and go---a good man is hard to find---when you do--treat them well!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 I hope you two have a wonderful time!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 8, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Medgal I clicked the link... I survived!! I didnt really have the urge to spend more. Especially with my boyfriends birthday coming up i need to get my dress tailored and taking him to a fancy steakhouse (my poor wallet) lol but he does so much for me so spending a lil more on him is something he deserves


Awwwww how sweet luvydee yea the makeup can wait how fun


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 11, 2014)

busybee said:


> I'm a Tory Burch fan, but for whatever reason, this range isn't particularly appealing to me.  Great news, because the last thing I NEED is to buy more makeup.


   I've been reading some of the department store reviews and the disappointment in the blush palette is across the board, very poor & dismal 





  As pretty as the packaging appears in photos, I need to at least _like_ the contents.  This is very unfortunate.


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 14, 2014)

Well nordstrom sent me a $20 note so i ordered a lipstick in the shade Tomboy. It will be here on thursday. It was between Tomboy (pinky bronze) and Son of a Gun (warm nude brown/golden shimmer) but since my nordies still dont hve these in i decided to just order it online and if i dont like it just switch for Son of Gun


----------



## luvlydee (Apr 20, 2014)

Ok so Tom Boy was ugly. It wasnt a nude color me it was like a rosey brown with shimmer idk. I didnt like it. So i trooped down to the tory burch counter and saw all the lippies on display finally. And I tried all of them out. Not really impressed to be honest. It came down to me getting Saucy (a nice warm pink) or Pretty Baby (a sheer coral-orange with shimmer) i ended up with pretty baby because i dont own too many oranges and i liked the name better. I did take pics with my camera but ive been so busy between work and visiting my mom at the hospital that i havent had a chance to upload them to my laptop.   As for the packaging... It looks gorgeous, where it lifts open is different from tom ford because the cap and base from tom ford is same size but tory's the cap is longer than the base. The only pooper about the case is that its sooooooo light. Like i wish it was as heavy as TF lipsticks but i really think it feels lighter than even macs lipstick. Still looks gorgeous though so when im sick of the lipstick ill depot it and put something else in there lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Ok so Tom Boy was ugly. It wasnt a nude color me it was like a rosey brown with shimmer idk. I didnt like it. So i trooped down to the tory burch counter and saw all the lippies on display finally. And I tried all of them out. Not really impressed to be honest. It came down to me getting Saucy (a nice warm pink) or Pretty Baby (a sheer coral-orange with shimmer) i ended up with pretty baby because i dont own too many oranges and i liked the name better. I did take pics with my camera but ive been so busy between work and visiting my mom at the hospital that i havent had a chance to upload them to my laptop.   As for the packaging... It looks gorgeous, where it lifts open is different from tom ford because the cap and base from tom ford is same size but tory's the cap is longer than the base. The only pooper about the case is that its sooooooo light. Like i wish it was as heavy as TF lipsticks but i really think it feels lighter than even macs lipstick. Still looks gorgeous though so when im sick of the lipstick ill depot it and put something else in there lol


Get well soon wishes for your mom that lipstick color sounds beautiful


----------



## luvlydee (May 20, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Get well soon wishes for your mom that lipstick color sounds beautiful


  thank you. my mom made a full recovery no thanks to that hospital which we will never go to again


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> thank you. my mom made a full recovery no thanks to that hospital which we will never go to again


  I love the color Luvlydee!!!  I've been stuck in orange/coral mode for weeks now---I'm obsessed!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I'm so glad your mom made a full recovery---probably due to your diligence in overseeing what the
  hospital was or was not doing.


----------



## luvlydee (May 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I love the color Luvlydee!!!  I've been stuck in orange/coral mode for weeks now---I'm obsessed!:dunno: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm so glad your mom made a full recovery---probably due to your diligence in overseeing what the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  hospital was or was not doing.[/COLOR]


  Oh man my dad and i had to hunt down nurses and doctors because they seem to have forgotten. At one point they forgot they gave her the third bag of antibiotics through the IV.  I would take turns with my dad to sleep over the hospital in those uncomfy chairs to make sure she was being tended to in case she needed something in the middle of the night. (Or over treating her with medicine)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 20, 2014)

luvlydee said:


> Oh man my dad and i had to hunt down nurses and doctors because they seem to have forgotten. At one point they forgot they gave her the third bag of antibiotics through the IV. I would take turns with my dad to sleep over the hospital in those uncomfy chairs to make sure she was being tended to in case she needed something in the middle of the night. (Or over treating her with medicine)


   OMG---thank goodness you and your dad did that.  My hubs is the same way---when ever I'm in he stays over.  They know him very well at our local hospital.
   I'm so glad that awful ordeal is over for all of you!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 28, 2015)

Did anyone see these new palettes up on nordstroms?? :shock:


----------



## Shars (Jan 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  I saw them! But there's so little hype about her products that I just meh-ed and scrolled past.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 30, 2015)

I must say that I like the orange and gold packaging.  I was looking for reviews of the face brush and couldn't really find any. And they just list the bristles as synthetic, not as taklon or nylon or what.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I was looking for reviews of the face brush and couldn't really find any. And they just list the bristles as synthetic, not as taklon or nylon or what.


  I was into the packaging but some of the products got bad reviews so my internet went in reverse!


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was into the packaging but some of the products got bad reviews so my internet went in reverse![/COLOR]:sigh:


  lol


----------

